# Kit Turbo RB25DET



## gigi250 (Dec 6, 2019)

Good morning! I searching a kit turbo for my RB25DET NEO for 450/500 bhp.
I found the turbo and the ecu, but i need of mainfolds and downpipe, or a compleate kit.
Thanks!!


----------



## Ramsonjerry (May 25, 2021)

Hey


----------

